# Teaching in Canada



## dant66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, hope someone can help me with this

I am a Maths teacher with a degree, PCSE and 6 years experience in the UK. Would I be able to work in Canada as a Maths teacher?

Thanks, Dan. lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dant66 said:


> Hello, hope someone can help me with this
> 
> I am a Maths teacher with a degree, PCSE and 6 years experience in the UK. Would I be able to work in Canada as a Maths teacher?
> 
> Thanks, Dan. lane:


Education in Canada is a Provincial matter. Have you decided which Province is of interest to you?


----------



## dant66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Education in Canada is a Provincial matter. Have you decided which Province is of interest to you?


I haven't although I do have family based in Toronto. I am hearing teaching is not in demand in Canada though, is this true for all subjects?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dant66 said:


> I haven't although I do have family based in Toronto. I am hearing teaching is not in demand in Canada though, is this true for all subjects?


You are correct. Teaching is not in demand in Canada. We are quite able to fund the profession from within. I have a nephew who after teaching physics/math in Canada, England and Australia has been unable to find a position in Canada after returning 9 months ago.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dant66 said:


> I haven't although I do have family based in Toronto. I am hearing teaching is not in demand in Canada though, is this true for all subjects?


I can only speak for Ontario, but there are a surplus of teachers here.


----------



## pwintle (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a similar question. I am a New Zealand trained teacher and have taught in both New Zealand and London. I have worked super hard on my C.V and in New Zealand, AUS and the UK I am confident that I would be able to get work (apologies for sounding boastful). I have spoken to and studied with people who have relayed their difficulties in finding work in Canada. I am a teacher on English literature with five years experience. What measures do I need to take to ensure that my NZ qualifications will be recognised in Toronto, and can anyone recommend any teaching recruitment agencies where I can register (if this is something that people even do there)? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I feel very much in the dark.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Every Province has its own rules, but this is for Ontario:
https://www.oct.ca/olr/Template.aspx?action=rege (Ontario College of Teachers)


----------



## pwintle (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks very much.


----------

